# [ 2013 ] Shell Vacation Club Changes



## MaeMae (Jul 14, 2013)

Im leaning towards buying a Shells Vacation Club and read a thread about prices for MFs and other fees rising. Has any SVC owners seen any significant changes, or is it still the same? Have you received any notifications saying prices are going to increase soon?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2013)

My fees went down slightly last year.  I know of no other changes, but there are club fees that apply, unless you buy from the developer.

Transaction fees are $25 and can only be done through a guide.  Online no longer works.

Housekeeping is limited to a certain number per account, based on the number of points you own.  After using those HK credits, you have to pay pretty high fees for the rest.  

I wish Shell would go back to RCI, and maybe they will, with Wyndham in charge.


----------



## blr666 (Jul 14, 2013)

Online booking still works for me. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CatLovers (Jul 15, 2013)

My fees have not gone up.  And I must say that we think that we get value for money for our maintenance fees in terms of the properties themselves.  

Also, I am able to make bookings online.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't been able to book online the last two or three times I have tried.  But I am adding guest names, so that could be it.  Wyndham wants to make a little extra from me.  Problem is, they keep the $17.50 and then charge $25.  So my credit card statement has the two charges.  The one I was trying to book, and the one that I booked with them in person.  So I have to call and have them take that off of my credit card each time. :annoyed:


----------



## MaeMae (Jul 15, 2013)

Just curious... What's a good amount of points to have for 2 weeks of vacation?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 15, 2013)

MaeMae said:


> Just curious... What's a good amount of points to have for 2 weeks of vacation?



Depends on SEASON and UNIT SIZE. 

Reading on Shell is fun --- you can checkin and out on any day, there are different point values for almost every day of the week, you can get point value discounts if you book within the 14 day before checkin, you can rent points from Shell at a discount inside that 14 day window (dash away deals), you have HOME CLUB booking priority, within your Club the MFs are shared, you can bank and borrow points from prior and future use years ... plus you get HKs credits and RT along with need MORE? just pay the fee.

Actually, little reading -- just lots of PLAYING on the online computer system.


----------



## MaeMae (Jul 15, 2013)

What's the difference between a West Club Collection and California Club premier membership?


----------



## presley (Jul 15, 2013)

MaeMae said:


> What's the difference between a West Club Collection and California Club premier membership?



I have seen West club and California club used for the same thing.  In my online account, it shows what I own as West Home Club.  What I bought off of Ebay said California Club.  It doesn't matter what it is called.  I got what I was trying to get.

If you are looking for 2 full weeks of vacation in a 2 bedroom unit, you'd probably need 10K to 12K points.


----------



## MaeMae (Jul 15, 2013)

What do you guys think about something like this? I think this would be good for a one week one bedroom stay. Probably can extend it if I use my points right.


100% FREE & CLEAR TITLE GUARANTEED WITH NO ENCUMBRANCES
♦ Size»	N/A
♦ Usage»	Annual Usage: Anniversary Date - June 1st
♦ Points»	3,500 Shell Vacations Club Points
♦ Type»	Membership - California Club (2 Combine Contracts)
♦ Exchange»	I.I. (Multiple Resorts/Locations)
♦ Maintenance Fee»	
$675.36 (billed every year / taxes included) + $154.50 Club Dues

♦ First Year of Use»	2013 
◊◊ FEES DUE END OF AUCTION ◊◊
♦ Closing Cost»	$000.00 FREE A SAVINGS OF $385.00
♦ Resort Transfer Fee»	$000.00 FREE A SAVINGS OF $275.00
♦ 2013 Maintenance Fee»	$000.00 FREE A SAVINGS OF $675.36
♦ Winning Bid»	Due at time of sale with fees above


----------



## presley (Jul 15, 2013)

MaeMae said:


> What do you guys think about something like this?



That is exactly what I bought.  If you plan on staying in San Fran or Vino Bello, 3500 points won't be enough for a week without combining 2 years of points.  I decided that I needed more points and am adding a 1500 contract.

3500 points is enough to trade in II for any one bedroom and many 2 bedroom units.  

Have you read all the Shell threads here?  There is a link to a points chart in one of the older threads.


----------



## MaeMae (Jul 15, 2013)

I found one for 2007 I think it was but couldn't find a recent one. Does anyone have links to a newer points PDF or thread?


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 15, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I haven't been able to book online the last two or three times I have tried. But I am adding guest names, so that could be it. Wyndham wants to make a little extra from me. Problem is, they keep the $17.50 and then charge $25. So my credit card statement has the two charges. The one I was trying to book, and the one that I booked with them in person. So I have to call and have them take that off of my credit card each time. :annoyed:


 

You have to request an override for the $17.50 rate since it is erroring out when you try to book online. They will not offer it up as an option, so you have to request it.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 15, 2013)

MaeMae said:


> I found one for 2007 I think it was but couldn't find a recent one. Does anyone have links to a newer points PDF or thread?


 

One of these days I'll get around to compiling one together from the Shell site. I don't think they publish it like they used to, or at least I cannot find a single document on the SVC site that has it.  Although i'm not sure anything has changed though.


----------



## MaeMae (Jul 15, 2013)

presley said:


> That is exactly what I bought.  If you plan on staying in San Fran or Vino Bello, 3500 points won't be enough for a week without combining 2 years of points.  I decided that I needed more points and am adding a 1500 contract.
> 
> 3500 points is enough to trade in II for any one bedroom and many 2 bedroom units.
> 
> Have you read all the Shell threads here?  There is a link to a points chart in one of the older threads.



What kind of rooms and hotels have you stayed in when you used the points in II?


----------



## presley (Jul 15, 2013)

MaeMae said:


> What kind of rooms and hotels have you stayed in when you used the points in II?



I'm too new to have much to say.  I did use 3500 Shell points to get a 2 bedroom Ridge Tahoe during a holiday week for next year.  I put in my request online and they called me a couple weeks later with the offer.  I could have said no and waited for something else, but I was fine with the resort that came up.

I can see just about all the II inventory online.  So, I have seen that I can pretty much get any size unit for any week at all the Marriotts in Palm Desert and in lake Tahoe.  Those are mostly what I've looked at because I've been looking at drive to locations.

ETA:  We are blocked from trading into Shell properties via II.  It would be a lot less points to trade into Vino Bello or the Kaui Beach Boy, but we can't do it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2013)

> ETA: We are blocked from trading into Shell properties via II. It would be a lot less points to trade into Vino Bello or the Kaui Beach Boy, but we can't do it.



Fortunately, I can trade into the Shell hotel room units in SF with a Marriott studio through II.  It's good to have a Marriott lockoff or two to get those kinds of things.  Vino Bello, now that is something I hope to get through exchange sometime.  I would even use a Marriott 1 bedroom for that one.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 16, 2013)

I did a walk thru tour of the units at the Legacy Golf Resort in Pheniox a couple of months ago. Very nicely decorated and a large pool area and nice club house with a sitdown dining. Front desk staff was great - my sister travelling with me could not believe how we got an escorted room tour in under 30 seconds without the sales staff. She offered to stay at that resort with me. Of course, the place has 27 holes of golf...


----------



## momeason (Jul 16, 2013)

Since Wyndham owns SVC, just be aware that all rules are subject to change at any time. It is possible that it all moves to RCI also. 
The owner/developer company has the authority to make lots of changes. The only constant in timesharing is change. 
Wyndham made huge increases in II/RCI points required for deposit in 2011...(in the Wyndham system). Since I was using my ownership for exchanging in II, I sold.


----------



## erin5811 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Shell Pts - Legacy Golf Resort*

{{ deleted for sale ad not allowed in this part of the BBS}} /Moderator Bill 4728


----------



## momeason (Jul 16, 2013)

The MFs plus club dues seem high for that low number of points. 

There are lots of timeshares and timeshare systems to own which will be a lower annual cost and provide good trade value and upgrade probability. 

I think maybe you should research all your options before committing to a deal. There are free or almost free deals every day. The real cost is in yearly fees vs what you can exchange into.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2013)

We own in so many systems, and I love my Shell.  WorldMark is eh, so far. 

The buy-in is cheap and even will likely include usage for 2013.  Awesome deal.  I loved my deal with all closing costs and usage included.  We own 12,225 points and have used most of next year's points already.  Yeah.  

Trading power is superior with Shell in II, and it was also superior in RCI.  I could see RCI Points inventory with Shell.  If Shell goes back to RCI, I doubt that will be the case.  I think it will a developer purchase benefit.  

Shell resale vs. developer-almost no difference in benefits.  The differences are so minor, it's really laughable.  We were at Donatello in May and had some woman in the guest lounge telling us why she bought Shell from the developer.  I told her we bought resale, and she said, "Oh, well you don't get the benefits of last-minute stays (yes we do), or priority into your own club for reservations (yes we do), or trading privileges with an exchange company (yes we do), or free housekeeping (yes, we get six of those), and free transaction fees (oh, okay, well we just get two, and I need about four each year)."  

I just sat and listened.  I didn't argue.  She was senior to me (over 70 probably), and I saw no reason to make her feel badly about what she bought.  

The more points you have in a single club, the cheaper the points.  My points are around .186 each.  

Availability is good at the various resorts, except Door County in summer.  You need to own in that club for the preference period you would enjoy for those Door County stays. 

I am concerned about Wyndham/ WorldMark owners taking inventory from Shell.  It's a valid concern.  I see what little inventory there is in WorldMark (dismal), and Wyndham owners are good at stripping inventory, too.  I am one, so I know.  

If you have points building up in your account, you can book a week at Peacock Suites and rent it out or exchange it with an alternate exchange company like htse.net, TPMaui.com, Trading Places or SFX.   They all want Peacock Suites.  It's not just an average place anymore.  It's very nice and deserves the Wyndham name. The 1 bedrooms in prime season are only 2,550 points.  That's about $500 my cost.  I am thinking of joining SFX for this very reason.  I deposit Peacock and get Powell Place in SF.  What a deal.  I can live with that deal just fine.  

Shell has more availability in SF than any other company.  We loved Donatello and will go again in a year or two (but we got it through an exchange).  :hysterical:

The resorts are excellent, and the staff is very kind.  I keep getting money for going on 10 minute presentations with Shell.  Oh, when are they going to learn not to invite us?  

So I would not hesitate to buy Shell, but I already bought a lot of points and don't need more.  Not yet, anyway.  

With 12K points, you get six housekeeping credits per year.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Jul 28, 2013)

We went to the sales pitch at both Royal Vista and Bonnet Creek within the past couple of weeks so I can't remember which place mentioned that Shell will be added to the Wyndham reservation portal...not sure if I heard it correctly or if it was just a sales gimmick...anyone else have any knowledge of if/when this will happen?


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Upcoming SVC-Hawaii Annual Meeting*

Greetings all - I don't know if this is the proper thread for my question, but I'm having a problem finding direct SVC links since it's become included in the Wyndham category.  I just received the proxy stuff for the upcoming SVC-Hawaii annual meeting to be held in October.  Does anyone have any issues or concerns with the contents?  Any concerns with the Wyndham change? Any observations/concerns about the candidates?  To my untrained eye, it all looks pretty benign.  Any observations are appreciated.   

    -------------Zach


----------



## jim4529 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Shell points may be worthless!*

We went to an "Owner Update" last weekend in Anaheim (Peacock Suites), and they told us that after 4/1/2014, our Shell points would only be usable within Shell properties (other than exchanges through external companies), unless we bought at least 1500 points from the developer (Wyndham) for $11,000!!!  Can they do that?!  I figured Wyndham buying Shell would give us additional properties to use within the system instead of having to pay the outrageous exchange fees to II and/or RCI.  I think I remember the same thing happening to Worldmark, but there was a class action law suit brought against Wyndham and they had to allow Worldmark owners access to Wynham properties.  Any opinions/solutions out there?  Shell points may not be worth much in the resale market if this ends up being true, but I sure don't want to pay $11,000 to be able to access Wyndham resorts.


----------



## jim4529 (Feb 20, 2014)

We went to an "Owner Update" last weekend in Anaheim (Peacock Suites), and they told us that after 4/1/2014, our Shell points would only be usable within Shell properties (other than exchanges through external companies), unless we bought at least 1500 points from the developer (Wyndham) for $11,000!!! Can they do that?! I figured Wyndham buying Shell would give us additional properties to use within the system instead of having to pay the outrageous exchange fees to II and/or RCI. I think I remember the same thing happening to Worldmark, but there was a class action law suit brought against Wyndham and they had to allow Worldmark owners access to Wynham properties. Any opinions/solutions out there? Shell points may not be worth much in the resale market if this ends up being true, but I sure don't want to pay $11,000 to be able to access Wyndham resorts.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2014)

Jim.
there is a thread going about "CLUB WYMDHAM PASS" ... in the Wyndham Section. It is a long thread - but the general point is--

If you brought from the developer (Wyndham/Worldmark), you can exchange into the other for ONLY a $99 fee. Shell will most likely be "folded" into the "PASS" offering --- to the non-resale owners.


ADDED: DeniseM has moved your 2nd post to the Club Wyndham Pass thread ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome to TUG!

Suggest you take a deep breathe and realize the Wyndham Sales staff has a serious deficiency in telling the TRUTH without altering reality. 

All they are trying to do is convince you with smoke and mirrors to GIVE them all your money and your retirement funds.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 20, 2014)

jim4529 said:


> We went to an "Owner Update" last weekend in Anaheim (Peacock Suites), and they told us that after 4/1/2014, our Shell points would only be usable within Shell properties (other than exchanges through external companies), unless we bought at least 1500 points from the developer (Wyndham) for $11,000!!!  Can they do that?!  I figured Wyndham buying Shell would give us additional properties to use within the system instead of having to pay the outrageous exchange fees to II and/or RCI.  I think I remember the same thing happening to Worldmark, but there was a class action law suit brought against Wyndham and they had to allow Worldmark owners access to Wynham properties.  Any opinions/solutions out there?  Shell points may not be worth much in the resale market if this ends up being true, but I sure don't want to pay $11,000 to be able to access Wyndham resorts.



I'm unsure of why you seem to be upset?

Three years ago SVC owners could use their pts to go to other SVC resorts or do exchanges into one of the big exchange companies ( at the time RCI now II). It seem that wyndham is saying that is what you can still do. 

BUT If you want to trade SVC pts into WM or WYN you'll have to buy into  Wyndham. 

If you do want to do internal trading in WYN Then you can pick up a WYN TS (for next to nothing) and trade that TS into other WYN TSs. BUT you will not be using any of your SVC pts to do it.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 20, 2014)

jim4529 said:


> We went to an "Owner Update" last weekend in Anaheim (Peacock Suites), and they told us that after 4/1/2014, our Shell points would only be usable within Shell properties (other than exchanges through external companies), unless we bought at least 1500 points from the developer (Wyndham) for $11,000!!! Can they do that?! I figured Wyndham buying Shell would give us additional properties to use within the system instead of having to pay the outrageous exchange fees to II and/or RCI. I think I remember the same thing happening to Worldmark, but there was a class action law suit brought against Wyndham and they had to allow Worldmark owners access to Wynham properties. Any opinions/solutions out there? Shell points may not be worth much in the resale market if this ends up being true, but I sure don't want to pay $11,000 to be able to access Wyndham resorts.



When you indicated that Wyndham wanted to sell you 1500 points for $11,000 I am assuming that these were points in the Shell Vacation Club.  

Wyndham has already announced eight Affiliate resorts to Shell Vacation Club are joining up with Club Wyndham Access.

In the class action lawsuit it was the other way around.  Wyndham pulled a bunch of units (not just the a timeshare or so) from WorldMark and put them in the Club Wyndham Plus/Access program(s).

To answer your question, in my opinion, what Sales was telling you was in line with other sales pitches I have heard from Wyndham Sales.  Look for the kernel of truth in what is said and ignore the rest.

I tend to lean towards the kernel of truth being that Shell resorts will be lined up with the Club Wyndham Pass program at some point.

Also, there may be some more cross affiliations between Club Wyndham Access and Shell Vacation Club.

Whatever may be going on appears to be running together with the following change (taken from the Shell Vacation Club website).

"SVC Elite® Point Level Changes 

SVC Elite Members know what it means to have exceptional service and exclusive access to some of the finest resorts worldwide. Now is your opportunity to join SVC Elite before a recently announced point level change goes into effect.

Starting in April 2014, the point requirement for the same benefits that are currently awarded today at 15,000 will be increasing. Members who are enrolled in the SVC Elite program before April 2, 2014 will be grandfathered in, allowing them to continue to enjoy this exceptional level of benefits."

Here is a link to the WorldMark/Wyndham Club Pass thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206311

Here is the link to the proposed WorldMark Settlement.  Please note the loss of significant available inventory to the WorldMark by Wyndham group.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/10-21-2010SummaryNotice.pdf


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 20, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Jim.
> there is a thread going about "CLUB WYMDHAM PASS" ... in the Wyndham Section. It is a long thread - but the general point is--
> 
> If you brought from the developer (Wyndham/Worldmark), you can exchange into the other for ONLY a $99 fee. Shell will most likely be "folded" into the "PASS" offering --- to the non-resale owners.
> ...



Here is the link:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199600&highlight=Wyndham+Club+Pass


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 13, 2014)

*in Hawaii and can still rescind*

ok, I know the Tug advice, never buy from the developer. When I asked about resale I was told that I would not have access to using rental points, Flex, and the ability to decide each year whether or not to give them one of my other weeks for Shell points. They converted my Paniolo Green to my home club, so I had to pay a conversion fee and buy 500 points. everything came to almost 7,000 dollars and my yearly MF went up $500 from what I pay now. I am attracted to the flexibility. now I would have almost 4500 annual points plus get 3300 for giving them a Welk or Gaslamp one bedroom. However, I was thinking of selling all but Paniolo and using Airbb for other travel. I really do not want to pay for housekeeping and midweek or daily cleanings.  
Liz


----------



## presley (Mar 13, 2014)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> ok, I know the Tug advice, never buy from the developer. When I asked about resale I was told that I would not have access to using rental points, Flex, and the ability to decide each year whether or not to give them one of my other weeks for Shell points. They converted my Paniolo Green to my home club, so I had to pay a conversion fee and buy 500 points. everything came to almost 7,000 dollars and my yearly MF went up $500 from what I pay now. I am attracted to the flexibility. now I would have almost 4500 annual points plus get 3300 for giving them a Welk or Gaslamp one bedroom. However, I was thinking of selling all but Paniolo and using Airbb for other travel. I really do not want to pay for housekeeping and midweek or daily cleanings.
> Liz



Would you rather pay $7,000 and be done with it or not pay anything and spend several months dealing with it?

You know you can buy millions of Shell club points for $1.00.  You can give away everything you currently own, or maybe even sell for a few bucks.  It will take months to do that, but it will save you $6999. if you don't mind dragging it out.

If you have $7K burning in your wallet and you don't want to drag this out for months, buy it.  SVC do not get extra room cleanings anymore.  Also, I own 5000 $1. points and I get every benefit you posted that I wouldn't get, with the exception of, as far as I know, I cannot give them one of my non-shell weeks to covert to points.  Even if I could, I wouldn't want to pay a conversion fee just to turn around any pay all the little fees that we pay for Shell bookings.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 13, 2014)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> ok, I know the Tug advice, never buy from the developer. When I asked about resale I was told that I would not have access to using rental points, Flex, and the ability to decide each year whether or not to give them one of my other weeks for Shell points. They converted my Paniolo Green to my home club, so I had to pay a conversion fee and buy 500 points. everything came to almost 7,000 dollars and my yearly MF went up $500 from what I pay now. I am attracted to the flexibility. now I would have almost 4500 annual points plus get 3300 for giving them a Welk or Gaslamp one bedroom. However, I was thinking of selling all but Paniolo and using Airbb for other travel. I really do not want to pay for housekeeping and midweek or daily cleanings.
> Liz


 
That is correct, never buy from the developer, at least if you are intent on making a financially prudent decision. Financially, the amount of sense it makes to pay to convert a week to Shell points is directly equivalent to the resale price of Shell points package. As for the lines they fed you about buying resale, just consider it a bunch of hogwash until we see evidence of that actually happening.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2014)

We recently went to a timeshare presentation (Sunday the 2nd), and we had an upfront salesperson who said our benefits would not change because of Wyndham, even though we bought resale.  He said the systems are separate. 

There is no reason to convert anything to Shell points.  There is no benefit to Shell points via retail vs. resale.  They talk about using points for airfare as elite, or using points for hotels in Europe, but I can just imagine how badly it works because people are dumping their points right and left because the salespeople lied.  

Don't do it.  *Rescind while you can*.  Don't regret buying something as worthless as Shell.  The system has a lot of stupid rules, and their website doesn't work most of the time.  I love Shell, don't get me wrong, but I have 5,000 points for next year that Shell won't let me book this year because I used my ONE borrow already.  It's one of those systems you think you can learn, but then you find out little nuances along the way that keep you from using what you own.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 13, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I love Shell, don't get me wrong, but I have 5,000 points for next year that Shell won't let me book this year because I used my ONE borrow already.


 
Do your borrowing online. You can borrow an unlimited number of times online, unless they have fixed that glitch.


----------



## Picker57 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was under the impression that you could borrow as much as you want (paying a transaction fee after the first two) but you just couldn't borrow past the next use year.  
I agree with Cindy's comment about their website - even when it's working it's hard to find stuff - and some weird rules.  All in all, we like the Shell properties a LOT but also book & bank a "prime" week with SFX whenever we feel the need. 
--------Zach


Beefnot said:


> Do your borrowing online. You can borrow an unlimited number of times online, unless they have fixed that glitch.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 13, 2014)

Picker57 said:


> I was under the impression that you could borrow as much as you want (paying a transaction fee after the first two) but you just couldn't borrow past the next use year.
> I agree with Cindy's comment about their website - even when it's working it's hard to find stuff - and some weird rules. All in all, we like the Shell properties a LOT but also book & bank a "prime" week with SFX whenever we feel the need.
> --------Zach


 
If you pick up the phone and call Shell, they will only allow one borrow transaction. The website is, well let us say, much more forgiving. I haven't used SFX for banking a Shell week, but may look into that one of these days.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been unable to book anything on the website.  I am bummed about it.  Peacock Suites isn't working for me.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 13, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have been unable to book anything on the website. I am bummed about it. Peacock Suites isn't working for me.


 
Oh yes, booking Peacock Suites is an absolute piece of 'suites' on the Shell site.  The issue is that it will not accept payment.  It ALWAYS works if you have already used your transaction fee on another reservation and are just booking using points.  Thus, I always have to get creative to book there via the website. Like, book something the Donatello several months out (i.e., more than 60 days so you get all points back), then book Peacock Suites, then go back and cancel the Donatello reservation.  Actually, I could probably book Donatello then go right back and cancel it, and then book Peacock Suites. 

You could piece meal and only borrow from next year what you need as you go, or you could simply make a reservation borrowing all the points, then cancelling it, and now all your borrowed points are available in current year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2014)

Beefnot, I did it.  I booked Vino Bello at > 60 days ahead, and then I booked Peacock Suites, three units, two dates, and it worked just great!  Then I cancelled the Vino Bello and got my points back.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 14, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Do your borrowing online. You can borrow an unlimited number of times online, unless they have fixed that glitch.



Apparently it's been fixed as I had exactly the same problem.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 10, 2014)

So far, I like some of the minor enhancements to the site.  Like for one, Peacock Suites is not erroring out anymore.  The slightly changed up the calendar for entering dates on Point & Play which is a tiny bit better, although I still wish they would have your departure date automatically jump to one day later than the arrival date. 

It does get irritating that it sometimes boots me out when I do a Point & Play search, sometimes a few times in a row.  Also, the borrow function is not working at all. I had never borrowed from 2015, but when I try it won't even update the balance to even proceed with a borrow transaction.


----------



## twoboysandtwogirls (Apr 10, 2014)

I have not been able to get onto the Shell site for weeks - ??


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 10, 2014)

twoboysandtwogirls said:


> I have not been able to get onto the Shell site for weeks - ??


 
I was getting an "access denied" message on one of my computers when I attempted to log in last week I think, but that problem went away.  Maybe you're using a bookmark to a url that was retired recently by Wyndham/Shell?


----------



## blr666 (Apr 11, 2014)

My account is zero in every category. No points in current year, no future points.   

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, and I do not get automatic reservation confirmation emails any longer since a couple weeks ago. I have to call un to get them manually pushed to my email address.


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 11, 2014)

Just tried to check on my upcoming II exchange (Shell points) and an II Getaway, and when I go to "ExternL Exchanges"it says I have "timed out, and sends me back to the website showing I am still logged in, but can find no way to get to my Shell account in Interval. Do we now have to call? I usually do everything online. Thanks!


----------



## blr666 (Apr 11, 2014)

I spoke to Owner Services and they said they are working on it and it should be fixed by Monday. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 12, 2014)

blr666 said:


> I spoke to Owner Services and they said they are working on it and it should be fixed by Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



Thanks for checking!


----------



## blr666 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok, it is Wednesday and it is still not fixed.     I spoke with another representative and he suggests that I re-register.   It didn't work because  I am already registered.   The error message tells me to call customer service.   When you call customer service, they can help you reserve a new reservation but they have no idea when the online reservation will be fixed. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 16, 2014)

Everything has been working fine for me for the last couple weeks, except for the auto-generated email confirmations that started working again this past weekend and then crapped out again yesterday.


----------

